# Orion?



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

anybody know if Orion is any good today? By good I mean...comparing to Arc, Hertz, Audison, JL, etc.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Orion is nothing but a shell of its former self these days. They started to go downhill when ADST owned them, then didn't do so well under DEI ownership. Now the Orion name is owned by MD Audio.

In all honesty, I'd purchase Digital Designs amplifiers or the Sundown SAZ series before I would consider the current Orion offerings.


----------

